# Goals for snowboarding winter 07



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

I cant begin to tell you how excited I am about this upcoming season. My 07/08 plan is to work on 360's, different grinds and combonations on the battleship box, and go bigger on jumps than I did last year. Also, id like to work on my pipe skills too, since last year I fell in love with it. 

And last but not least, Im hoping to stay healthy all season long!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I wanna get my CASI park and pipe and hopefully part if not all of my CASI level 3, who knows how that go's. Otherwise switch 5's and normal 7's. Work on rails more too.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Hit Whislter/Blackcomb. Hit Big Sky. Hit Crystal Mountain. Try not to get killed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

my goal is to hit BIGGER/l o n g e r rails and bigger kickaz


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

mine for this year is go get some boxes down 
and go for small medium jumps and try a 180 and 360


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

My goal for this snow season is to find the guy who made lift ticket prices so expensive and bash him hahaha

nah i think as always it'll just be good to have a safe trip, have a good time and go home with no broken bones. everything else is a bonus.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

hero_of_the_Jay said:


> My goal for this snow season is to find the guy who made lift ticket prices so expensive and bash him hahaha


Seriously, Im in on this.:laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know if you need help. Prices over 65 and 70 bucks for 8 hours?! You can get a hotel room for less.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Its all about working for a resort, and getting free passes:cheeky4: 

But yeah passes are harsh, try some of the european prices in the big french resorts, now THATS upsetting.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

If I lived closer to our mountains, id work part time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

what kind of jobs do ski resorts offer?

And im not talking night clubs etc im talking like the companies who run the actual resort. 

just wondering


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> Its all about working for a resort, and getting free passes:cheeky4:


Here in Australia for people who work at a resort they only get discounted lift passes not free, I guess they (the resort) feel that they're already doing you a favor so why do they have to do anything more. blows bad.

However, if i don't end up planning a trip to New Zealand next year I may consider applying for a resort job for a season depend where I'm at with my current job.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Lift operations, food and drinks, admin work, ski and board school.



> Here in Australia for people who work at a resort they only get discounted lift passes not free, I guess they (the resort) feel that they're already doing you a favor so why do they have to do anything more. blows bad.


Hell that SUCKS, when I worked in Canada I got a free pass to 10 resorts!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd definately work as a beginner instructor or something if I lived near one. I would get my license if it meant free trips. Just to get 10% off tickets would not be worth it, though since I already have another job.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

hmmm i wonder if any resorts need a web/graphic designer 8) 


hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

*I'M IMPRESSED! I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE WORKING ON NEXT SEASON! I'M JUST WONDERING WHAT EVERYONE IS DOING NOW TO GET READY FOR THE SEASON? I'VE BEEN DOING THE TRAMPOLINE, WATER SKIING, AND EVEN SANDBOARDING, (WHICH I MIGHT ADD SUCKS IN NE, UT AT LEAST I'M NOT GETTING HURT) I'm really looking into something that I saw on U-Tube. The SG5 snow maker, I want to say it's from snowathome? not sure though. I'm seeing it every where. It's like making a back yard terrain park. COOL! Something to make snow to cover everything before nature comes along, and that way I was thinking I could have it all down before I look like a clutsy snow biff in the public eye. LOL My question to everyone is... have you seen or heard anything about this? Does anyone have one that they can explain more about it? It looks simple enough to set up, and heck, it makes snow for me and only me in my backyard, and I can practice, I'm looking forward to anyones opinions. Don't want to waste money. Let me know what you think. Email me, or post, I'm really interested in the extra practice at home.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

My goal for this season is to find some lines that I can access with my snowmobile and just hammer them when it dumps. It'll be the first year in a long time that I don't buy a season pass at either JH or Targhee. Just getting tired of paying for something that I have nearby for free. 


Resort jobs...Depending on the policies of the resort, lifties can get a lot of turns in. Teaching is another option, and a great way to increase your skills. Most schools do clinics for the instructors when its slow. There are also some ski-town businesses off the resort that offer passes with employment, but I personally like working on-mountain better.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Work on not killing myself in the park this year, unlike last year...that was a total disaster! Hopefully, make it out to the mountains more than once! And hopefully meet up with another snowboarder from sb.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

ive only ever spun a 180 on a snowboard cos ive been riding crappy boards since i started, but this winter ill be riding my own board imma try Switch 5's. 

U might think im a bit mad but i can do normal and fakie 3's on a skateboard without a problem. And i can ride the snow switch without problems. Im just gona go for it


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol, switching boards won't automatically make you go from regular 1's to switch 5's ... come on man. It's how many times you're out there practicing them. But good for you for shooting high.


I have so many goals for this winter it'll be hard as hell to not check off at least one. I'll be riding the most I ever have in a single season this year, so the constant time on the snow should really help things out (since we don't have anything good enough to hit around here unless you want to go up 3 hours). Besides progressing in park and just generally hitting bigger features, I'm really looking forwards to trying some back country stuff, since we don't get that here. Ah this'll be exciting.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

main goal this year is to master switch i was pretty good at ridin it but never felt that comfortable ridin and landing switch....havent boarded in two yrs tho been stuck in FL but im gunna rip shit up this year


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

EverBorN said:


> So i'm just curious what is everyone's goal come winter time for snowboarding..? These are my goals for winter 07.... Get my own board (an 05/06 Burton Air Snowboard) if I can't find one then i'll keep looking + Bindings(Already have boots). I want to hit a couple of small/medium size jumps this year & hopefully by the end of the season maybe hit a bigger one and pull a backflip off  I got on some pretty decently hard runs in 06/07 season but not as hard as I would like, so I'd like to get on some harder runs.


To reply to my first post my goals are already starting to be made:thumbsup: I got my own board, 2008 Burton Twin  Now to do some jumps & black diamonds :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Chelly said:


> Lol, switching boards won't automatically make you go from regular 1's to switch 5's ... come on man. It's how many times you're out there practicing them. But good for you for shooting high.



as i said, u might think im aiming too high up but im pretty sure i cud get them down... only time will tell


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my primary and sole objective for the coming season is to find some fresh powder.

hitting the park, rails, kickers and all that 'check ma steez' type nonsense ain't worth a thing to me.... its all about finding steep untouched powder fields and carving your mark. i ain't enjoyed the fizz and float of powder since 2003 now and it is making me twitch!

if i can nail a few nice cleanly grabbed 1s and 3s tho, that'll be a bonus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

I got a lot of goals.
Try to get atleast 50 days in the season. (its the midwest, hard to do)
Get clean 7s down, 9s, backflips, frontflips, and make a sweet shred vid.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Few goals...
- Progress up to at least 360s. Got 180s down pretty well, need to throw in a few grabs. Don't think 360s ought to be too difficult. Past that... probably not.
- Get my ollies down pat. I can get that sweet "pop" sensation more times than not, but occasionally I'll get that little stinker with no oomph. Want to minimize those as much as possible.
- Try out boxes. I'm not much of a jibber, just because I'd rather be ripping the mountain or in the trees, but want to check it out.
- Get down nose presses and buttering. Got to do something on the days when the snow's not good enough to hit the trees.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ride as much pow as I can.

Lot's of days in the backcountry. I really need to explore Buffalo Pass in Steamboat a bit more. So another part of my goals is to bug shay by staying at her place frequently this winter.

Oh yeah, and ride a 14'er mid winter. Not sure which one yet...


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

well, i'm moving from bc to ontario... so my goal will be to get out on the hills there and try not to cry. after riding out here, it helped me prgress a lot. only one season here and i was super comfortable in the glades, no worries about drops or such and just became more comfortable all over the mountain... going back to hills covered in ice will be hard. i'll have to try to come out to visit a few times this winter.

since all moutnain riding isn't exactally something that can be worked on in ontario, i guess i'll just practice switch and try to get some spins in while i cruise the park.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Hit Whislter/Blackcomb. Hit Big Sky. Hit Crystal Mountain. Try not to get killed.


I'll be at Big Sky Feb 8-15th. 

This yr. need to work more on switched and some jumps. Like to be as good riding switch as I am regular.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Goal for this year is to just keep on progressing and helping my GF progress even more. Plan to get at least 40days in this year which is difficult when you live 4.5 hours from the closest mountain and can only ride on weekends but I got to 35 last year so hopefully I can find those few more with the extra trips out west. I also need to get more comfortable when I'm going faster and not turn as much on the steeps and just be comfortable bombing the hill.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I am just hopeing to be allowed in the BC ... doc said i am banned from doing anything to strenous atm .... damn blood presure ..... cross your fingers for me that the drugs work their magic!!!! I really can't see my self not being able to ride but i don't want to hurt my heart!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my ambition is to get me some.

i still have thoughts of japan

but mainly i am looking at switzerland, austria, france AND italy

i fucking love this sport that provokes me to visit so many parts of this wonderful planet!

and then if when i get there, the situation is good to jump and spin, or hopefuly just carve and slash, then i'll just go with the flow.....

whoosh!


----------



## swmike (Aug 16, 2007)

Paolo - you sounded almost poetic there. Thanks for sharing man, that probably took alot to open up like that and be vulnerable. Say with me... "Life IS better without politics!"




PaoloSmythe said:


> my ambition is to get me some.
> 
> i still have thoughts of japan
> 
> ...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hehehe. life is presented with a time consuming challenge, when considering politics when trapped at work.... but after a friday night at the pub and with too many pints of the black stuff sloshing about inside me, it's all bear hugs and "argh, i love you man!"


but it remains true, that this snowboarding lark has caused me to explore places i would never have looked twice at before... and this world is wonderful, which is why i am so ardently opposed to our blowing it up.

but i am glad my post struck a chord.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

those images are bonkers! 

wow! what a trip!

good planets are hard to find!

it makes it easy to see why some would want to simply say, 'yeah that's no big deal, god did it all.'


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow, that really is amazing. We really are just a speck in it all.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Like you said, Paolo, the more you learn how truly special this little planet is, the more you should want to fight to protect if from people who do not see how precious it is.





PaoloSmythe said:


> good planets are hard to find!


From the information I've read the HUDF (Hubble Ultra Deep Field) portrait contains an estimated 10,000 galaxies.
The patch of sky where those galaxies reside is largely empty to the naked eye. 
The size of that patch of sky is about 1/10th the diameter of the moon. 



NASA said:


> The FOV of the HST is about the size of a grain of salt held at arms length.


 ^^ Gives you an idea of how big that “patch of sky” really is.


They ("Earth" like exoplanets) mite not be so hard to find in the universe. 

*Disclaimer: 
DO NOT CONSIDER THIS TO BE ACCURATE!*

Rough estimation:
-Number of galaxies in the universe 100 Billion 
-Number of stars per galaxy 100 Billion
So the number of stars in the universe is 100 billion x 100 billion.
-Number of stars in the universe is 10 sextillion
Cosmologists believe that planetary formations around a star are quite common.
For the sake of easy math let’s say only 1 in a million & 1 per system. 
-Number of exoplanets in the universe 10 quadrillion. 
Now let’s say that only 1 in a million can support life.
-Number of exoplanets that can support life 10 billion. 

Given the odds how could extraterrestrial life not exist. 
It would only take 1 other [exo]planet out of an unknown number of others.

I’ll concede & agree that we must take care of Earth as it is all we have (right now). 
But saying Earth is the only one isn’t statistically likely, as universe is a big place. 
It is highly plausible that other “good planets” do exist… we just haven’t found ‘em yet. 212 exoplanets are known around nearby stars!



 How many stars are there in our Galaxy (Milky Way)?
 Exoplanets
 30 Billion Earths? New Estimate of Exoplnets in our Galaxy
 What Fraction of Sun-like Stars Have Planets?
Is there any other life in the universe?
Hubble Space Telescope
Kepler Mission
The Milky Way Galaxy
Hunting planets along the Milky Way
Study Predicts Trillions Of Planets
 How Many Habitable Planets Could Be Out There?



ETA: This post made me think of this:
"Sometimes I think the surest sign that intelligent life exists elsewhere in the universe is that none of it has tried to contact us." -Bill Watterson


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Oh yeah, I totally agree that the likelihood that life is prolific throughout the universe is extremely high. The vast size and time to travel is the real dilema. Even with faster than light travel it is bind boggling!
> Intra solar travel, now that looks promising...*Snowboarding on Europa anyone?*


I'm in!

Afterwards we'll head over to Miranda & base jump off Verona Rupes.   

ETA: I also say we visit Triton, sounds like a good place to snowboard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Just to be able to ride better, and master boxes and small jumps (aka 10ft).


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got ridining down, I'd like to get equally proficient switch and work on getting big air and not flailing about and getting hurt. I can do it sometimes but I want to do it every time. Also going to spend some money on a park board and burn some of this season on the rails learning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

stick my 1st 360 and work on biger airs


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Get a 720 landed, FS a kink rail. Add more style to some of my tricks.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

clean BS 7s... stomp some 5s off some cliffs and some brushin up on technical rail stuff


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

and that earth stuff trips me out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

setting the thread back on topic my goals for the year are to not get injured badly(broken bone), to hit up the black dimaonds, and warm up with some snow bunnies afterwards


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

amen to some snow bunnies


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm hopin to work on some switch and ride as many mountains in MI as possible!! Oh and pick up some honeys....I mean snow bunnies. lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

This is only my 2nd year, but last season was a hurtful experience just falling and everything else. Bruised tailbone,wrist,whiplash, tumbling down the hill.

This year I'm gonna get all of it down and not give up and get less injured. Hopefully I can hit up some boxes first then when I get the confidence I'll hit the small rails.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

evalutionr said:


> This is only my 2nd year, but last season was a hurtful experience just falling and everything else. Bruised tailbone,wrist,whiplash, tumbling down the hill.
> 
> This year I'm gonna get all of it down and not give up and get less injured. Hopefully I can hit up some boxes first then when I get the confidence I'll hit the small rails.


last year was my first year too since i was 12 at my local sledding hill lol...me and my friends got quite hurt to...bruised tail bones, a fucked up knee, injured wists, and a kartwheel down blue circle(that one was funny to watch) keep at it and have fun


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

for the last couple of posters complaining of bruised tailbones, pick up a pair of "crash pants" for this season...definitely eases some of the pain in your ass, and will help give you a bit more confidence when you start hitting the boxes and rails. very worthy investment! I don't even really need them anymore but I still wear them out of habbit now and have been for about 5-6yrs


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

My goals for the season are to add style to my B/S 360s, learn switch and frontside 360s and backside 540s. Also I will toy around with pipe and rails and boxes, it would be nice to get 270s on down. That and have as many epic days as possible, and ride with a bunch of badass people.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> That and have as many epic days as possible, and ride with a bunch of badass people.



:thumbsup: Hell yeah. That's how we do!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

snow_biff said:


> *I'm really looking into something that I saw on U-Tube. The SG5 snow maker, I want to say it's from snowathome? not sure though. I'm seeing it every where. It's like making a back yard terrain park. COOL! Something to make snow to cover everything before nature comes along, and that way I was thinking I could have it all down before I look like a clutsy snow biff in the public eye. LOL My question to everyone is... have you seen or heard anything about this? Does anyone have one that they can explain more about it? It looks simple enough to set up, and heck, it makes snow for me and only me in my backyard, and I can practice, I'm looking forward to anyones opinions. Don't want to waste money. Let me know what you think. Email me, or post, I'm really interested in the extra practice at home.*


In response to this, yes I know what you are talking about. There was actually a thread somewhere on here all about that thing. It's expensive though, at least for the one that can makes 225 cubic ft a hour. To get that thing to work right its like 4Gs but it would be awsome.<-----it would also be *AWESOME* if I could spell


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

wow goals, i got alot of em. primary goal would be actually hitting the mountain ready to go at 8am, i dont think ive ever done that before.
learn something fakie, anything
go to the us open when they actually have snow on the mountain
get pipe lesson's, grow the balls to teach myself

im sure there are more...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to try to faceplant less.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> I'm going to try to faceplant less.



Honestly, that's one of mine too. I had a few of those in the park last year... and they really do suck royal ass.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

my goals are to be able to throw bigger 3's, and more importantly becoming efficiant at riding switch... i finally got the hang of it at the end of last season, so this year i want to spent a lot more time at it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

First, get back into snowboarding after my two year drought of snowboarding. (Only out five times over last two seasons!)

Then, learn to ollie and pop 180s fs/bs and get better at riding switch.

And get to the point that I can helicopter down a hill like my brother does. He thinks helis are the funniest snowboarding trick in the world, and has gotten really good at them. How funny would it be to see two boardings spinning down a hill all synchronized?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

my goal is to double my days riding this year. last year was a bad year for me, prolly one of the worst actually.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get the house finished enough so I can actually GO snowboarding.

Otherwise, go on a hut trip, (one scheduled for MLK Weekend)

Stay away from lifts as much as possible.

Get more than 50 days in this year (again).


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Get more than 50 days in this year (again).


50?! if i make half of that this year i will be happy. i'm actually thinking about picking up a night pass for my mountain so i can go 2ish nights a week. i HATE riding at night but its better than just riding just once a week on overcrowded weekend days.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got a better plan for ya TJ. Pack up the wifey and all your shit and move out to Colorado. Even if you get 25 days they are going to be waaaaaay better than out there.

Last season I got over 60 days, which was great. Any year I can do over 50 is a good season. Most I've ever managed to get in was close to 80. 78 I believe. Mind you I am a weekend warrior for the most part, so it takes a lot of effort.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Get the house finished enough so I can actually GO snowboarding.
> 
> Otherwise, go on a hut trip, (one scheduled for MLK Weekend)
> 
> ...


nice! I didn't know people were using the hut system for riding!

looks like I have another goal, get good at rails. I'll have no excuse since my brother is bringing over his 30' A-frame rail for my front yard.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

GOALs: 
dont break my face open.
dont break the back of my head open.
dont break my back.
dont break my arm.
dont break my leg.
clean up 180s
start 360s
try some boxes.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I've got a better plan for ya TJ. Pack up the wifey and all your shit and move out to Colorado. Even if you get 25 days they are going to be waaaaaay better than out there.
> 
> Last season I got over 60 days, which was great. Any year I can do over 50 is a good season. Most I've ever managed to get in was close to 80. 78 I believe. Mind you I am a weekend warrior for the most part, so it takes a lot of effort.


thats eventually the plan hopefully. i have a 3 year old neice and an 8 year old bro-in-law that the wife is (obviously) attached to. When they get a little older we are going to try to make our way out to CO. unless of course we hit the lotto tonight, then i will be out there tomorrow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jwilliam said:


> nice! I didn't know people were using the hut system for riding!


Mostly us splitboarding kooks. The nice part is that I am finding much of the desirable terrain snowboarding wise is being left alone at the huts. The trip I took up to Janet's Cabin last season had tons of great snow within 100 yards of the hut. All because the usual touring crew just didn't hit those lines. We had a blast. 

Hut trips are definitely on the top of my list of things I like to do in the winter.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> GOALs:
> dont break my face open.
> dont break the back of my head open.
> dont break my back.
> ...


Have you managed to do any of these items while snowboarding yet???


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Mostly us splitboarding kooks. The nice part is that I am finding much of the desirable terrain snowboarding wise is being left alone at the huts. The trip I took up to Janet's Cabin last season had tons of great snow within 100 yards of the hut. All because the usual touring crew just didn't hit those lines. We had a blast.
> 
> Hut trips are definitely on the top of my list of things I like to do in the winter.


Oh most definetly I would love to do a hut trip, it looks awsome. I read an article last year all about one it was in A Snowboard Journal R.I.P( God it sucks so much that they stop putting out that magazine) and it just looked totally sweet.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i remember seeing hut trip pics on sb.com but they were a lot more rugged that that. KC, was that you or Ale? i cant remember. if it was you get those pics up here. that trip looked awesome.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ult had some pics up from the crack shack he goes to in Montana. Had the saugsage and PBR picture. Is that the one? I think that one is more of a hippy job set up by the locals. First come first served type of thing. 

Janet's Cabin, is running water short of being a 4 star hotel. Photo electric system, so you have lights, indoor potty pits, stoves, sink, big 'ol wood stove and fantastic views. Pretty much the shizznizzle. I am hitting the Lost Wonder hut this year outside of Monarch Pass. Ale is planning on being in for that one. I may squeeze in another trip, just depends on what falls my way. Huts.org has a list of most of he commercial operations. They book up fast. There is also the San Juan Hut system and the Neversummer Yurts. Also popular. Lost Wonder is back in operation after a two year hiatus. So it was rather easy to nab that one, this time around.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah it was prolly Ult, i forgot about him. the "crack shack" was the one i was thinking of. man, those hut trips look fun as hell.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Snowboard at Big Sky Montana - yeah baby 
(without getting burried in the snow)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

T.J. said:


> yeah it was prolly Ult, i forgot about him. the "crack shack" was the one i was thinking of. man, those hut trips look fun as hell.


They are. Definitely worth the effort.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

On the topic of what to do this winter - F/s 7s, b/s 5s, cab 3s down to a tee, perfect backflips so i can begin rodeos. They look like too much fun!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

My Goal?...

To not go through whats in my Avatar _again_.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

*So Stoked! Now I'm Making Snow!!*

*You have got to check this out. I said a few times in the past how I found a company online to make snow before it comes from the sky, to help me practice in the yard. Well I contacted them a few times over the summer and was able to come up with the perfect set up for my house. I’m stoked! I’m already on my board and jibbing in my backyard! I made snow 2x’s this week already, the temperatures are already cold enough to make snow, can you believe it. The ski resorts are up and running in our area, and they normally aren’t ready until December. But with this snowmaker, I have my own ski resort, and backyard terrain park. By the time the ball really gets rolling, I’ll be ready for the slopes.  I’m coming out full force this year! Here are links to 2 of the U-Tube videos from the company I’m dealing with. I don’t want to sound like an advertisement, but these people were great, and if I was offered the chance to perform in their new rail jam…I’d jump at the chance. There are tons of videos from them, and they have their rail jam also on the site and on u-tube. YouTube - SNOWatHOME's ultimate winter lifestyle :cheeky4:
YouTube - DC Mtn Lab 1.5 rare behind the scenes footage . I’ll update more when I really get things on a roll. But again, no better way to practice, I don’t know what I ever did without it!. Now my parents and neighbors want to borrow it for Holiday decorating and making snow in their yards. WOW the attention I’m attracting!! I’m stoked. My yard is fenced in, but everyone seems to see the snow flying around above the fence line! I can’t say enough about it. I’ll update soon. I want to post on U-Tube myself, but I would rather be the boarder, not the one holding the camera!! *


----------

